# LRPREV files



## dcrooks (Apr 17, 2019)

I was cleaning up some external hard drives that found that there were a ton of LRPREV files.  Is it safe to delete them?  They are probably form old photos that I really don't care that much about.

Thanks!
David L. Crooks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 17, 2019)

These are previews. If you trash them and Lightroom needs them after all, it will simply rebuild them.


----------



## dcrooks (Apr 18, 2019)

Johan,  
Thanks!  It will save me a ton of disk space...


----------

